# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [How-To] RUNESCAPE 100M OSRS 600M RS3 GiveAway!

## Tempzz

Just As the Title suggest 

RuneScape Gold Giveaway-MMOearn- Risk Free Gold 

Gleam Giveaway 

Sign Up to the site Here! 

Buy RuneScape Gold For Free - OSRS & RS3 Gold - MMOearn

----------


## jimmys96

Anyone considering this, be aware that the OP is vigorously trying to promote this only to have his referral link spread. Check OPs latest posts. This is his 4th thread in 2 days spamming the same link.

----------


## Tempzz

> Anyone considering this, be aware that the OP is vigorously trying to promote this only to have his referral link spread. Check OPs latest posts. This is his 4th thread in 2 days spamming the same link.


i said it before and i'll say it again It's all legit so what's the problem in me promiting my Referral link?

----------


## jimmys96

> i said it before and i'll say it again It's all legit so what's the problem in me promiting my Referral link?


You're not "promoting" it, you're spamming threads for the sole purpose of benefitting yourself, half of the threads being in a section where they don't even belong. Why would you post 2 threads containing the same link for the same reason in the same section 1 day after another?

----------


## Tempzz

Bumperinoooooo

----------

